# Singapore - hints tips and advice please!



## charlotte366 (May 15, 2012)

Hi everyone

  	I am coming to singapore on holiday at the end of next week and was after a little bit of advice, I have read through the other Singapore threads and got some useful information already:

  	This is the make up I planned on packing just wanted a quick advice on whether its suitable, I have heard that bright colours are not normally worn so I have gone with a subtle pallete as I am quite fair

  	MUFE Face & Body Foundation and Estee Lauder DW concealer
  	MAC BP in Tatian Sand as a setting powder
  	UDPP
  	MAC eyeshadow in patina, tissuweight, vex and soba
  	Black Liquid Liner
  	Black Mascara
  	MAC Marine Life as a blush & highlight
  	Guerlain Rouge G Brilliant in Beatrix and MAC Viva Glam Cyndi as Lipstick

  	Also I would love to hear about any asian branded make up or cosmetics I should look out for on my travels? I am in Singapore for 10 days and would like to try things that I can't get at home!

  	Many thanks in advance!

  	Charlotte


----------

